# BSI CA



## CREID (Mar 27, 2016)

Ok, I purchased some insta-flex CA, BSI brand to try, not because I had any problems with Stick Fast, I know people claim problems with it, after 8 years of using it I have never had a problem with it. I wanted to try something I felt would be a little faster curing. I don't know if it cured any faster, but two things did stand out. One it didn't seem to build up as fast as the Stick Fast. Two, WOW does this stuff have an odor. I haven't smelled that since I first got into CA finishes and used BLO (I don't use BLO anymore, for different reasons tho). So since I have a bottle of thin and a bottle of medium I will try to change my technique to get a better buildup of CA. Another advantage of the BSI CA is I can get it a few miles down the road. Stick Fast I would have to go to Tigard or Beaverton to get it or mail order. I don't know of any other local suppliers of it. So for those of you that asked that I tell of experience with it, that's it.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 27, 2016)

From that report the only advantage I read is that you can get it faster. To me that is not a reason to switch. Buy extra and put them in the freezer.


----------



## magpens (Mar 27, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> Buy extra and put them in the freezer.



Do you actually mean the freezer ? ... or the fridge ?

What is the freezing point of CA (probably depends on ... ) ?

Does cooling CA affect its shelf life after removal from the cool environment ?


----------



## CREID (Mar 27, 2016)

magpens said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Buy extra and put them in the freezer.
> ...



Who knows, my Grandmother used to put her cigarettes in the freezer. :biggrin:


----------



## KenV (Mar 27, 2016)

magpens said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Buy extra and put them in the freezer.
> ...




Not that I have seen or noticed.   Needs to warm to room temperature unless you meant a really slow reaction process.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 27, 2016)

magpens said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Buy extra and put them in the freezer.
> ...



Hello Mal

I often post the link to Satelite City web page here. There is a ton of info there including Barry Grosses method of applying CA and problems you run into and things of this nature. Then there is a page on frequently asked questions.

Here is the one you want to know about so that you do not think I am making these things up.  Top of the page How do I keep my CA glue fresh???

Frequently Asked Questions about CA glue from Satellite City Instant Glues

I urge more people to read this stuff and even if you do not use their CA it still applies. Some good reading if you have some time.  

www.penturners.org/forum/f172/caglue-com-satellite-city-instant-glues-111046/


----------



## edstreet (Mar 27, 2016)

CREID said:


> Ok, I purchased some insta-flex CA, BSI brand to try, not because I had any problems with Stick Fast, I know people claim problems with it, after 8 years of using it I have never had a problem with it. I wanted to try something I felt would be a little faster curing. I don't know if it cured any faster, but two things did stand out. One it didn't seem to build up as fast as the Stick Fast. Two, WOW does this stuff have an odor. I haven't smelled that since I first got into CA finishes and used BLO (I don't use BLO anymore, for different reasons tho). So since I have a bottle of thin and a bottle of medium I will try to change my technique to get a better buildup of CA. Another advantage of the BSI CA is I can get it a few miles down the road. Stick Fast I would have to go to Tigard or Beaverton to get it or mail order. I don't know of any other local suppliers of it. So for those of you that asked that I tell of experience with it, that's it.



Ignoring all the others who have no experience with this brand i have to point out I have used it for a goof number of years now and have documented on this forum a great many details on this very subject. 

I also have to point out that my uncle did the drinking and driving hung and never once did he hit someone, run anyone over or kill anyone while driving intoxicated. Same analogy you used in the 8 years listed of using stick fast.  My purpose of listing this just goes to show that in your 8 years of experience you are greatly inexperienced when it comes to the pitfalls and problems with all stick fast usage. 

As for fast cure goes you need to read up on the polymerizing process and the role speed has in relation to a good secure lasting finish.


----------



## CREID (Mar 28, 2016)

edstreet said:


> CREID said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I purchased some insta-flex CA, BSI brand to try, not because I had any problems with Stick Fast, I know people claim problems with it, after 8 years of using it I have never had a problem with it. I wanted to try something I felt would be a little faster curing. I don't know if it cured any faster, but two things did stand out. One it didn't seem to build up as fast as the Stick Fast. Two, WOW does this stuff have an odor. I haven't smelled that since I first got into CA finishes and used BLO (I don't use BLO anymore, for different reasons tho). So since I have a bottle of thin and a bottle of medium I will try to change my technique to get a better buildup of CA. Another advantage of the BSI CA is I can get it a few miles down the road. Stick Fast I would have to go to Tigard or Beaverton to get it or mail order. I don't know of any other local suppliers of it. So for those of you that asked that I tell of experience with it, that's it.
> ...


You should take an elementary English class.


----------



## Brian G (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm gonna switch to applying CA like a drunk uncle.

I'm not sure why 8 years of applying Stick Fast without incident is somehow equivalent to being a successful drunk driver, but using different brand for a goo[d] number of years with equal success isn't.


----------



## robertkulp (Mar 28, 2016)

BSI's Insta-Flex adds rubber to give it flexibility. It's really not recommended as a pen finish since it's not as clear as a non-rubberized CA. They also have to kick up the reactivity a bit to get it to cure at the same rate as their regular CA. Most likely, that's what is causing the additional fumes and vapors.


----------



## CREID (Mar 28, 2016)

robertkulp said:


> BSI's Insta-Flex adds rubber to give it flexibility. It's really not recommended as a pen finish since it's not as clear as a non-rubberized CA. They also have to kick up the reactivity a bit to get it to cure at the same rate as their regular CA. Most likely, that's what is causing the additional fumes and vapors.



Thanks, that is actually something helpful. I also have the Insta-cure I was going to try also.


----------



## edstreet (Mar 28, 2016)

robertkulp said:


> BSI's Insta-Flex adds rubber to give it flexibility. It's really not recommended as a pen finish since it's not as clear as a non-rubberized CA. They also have to kick up the reactivity a bit to get it to cure at the same rate as their regular CA. Most likely, that's what is causing the additional fumes and vapors.



Doubt the acid volume is changed that much with he addition.


----------



## robertkulp (Mar 29, 2016)

CREID said:


> Thanks, that is actually something helpful. I also have the Insta-cure I was going to try also.



I've use the Insta-Cure and it's a good, thin CA. It soaks into the wood easily and makes a good base coat. Be aware that different paper towels (or whatever you're using to apply the CA) can affect the fumes & vapors. Some paper towels are more alkaline than others and can cause rapid activation of the CA, giving off a lot of fumes and vapors.


----------



## CREID (Mar 29, 2016)

robertkulp said:


> CREID said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, that is actually something helpful. I also have the Insta-cure I was going to try also.
> ...


Thanks, the differences in paper I understand all too well. Spent over 30 years in the printing industry ( on the ink end ), you would not believe how different papers can be, not only from supplier to supplier but also from the same supplier, sometimes they change something without saying anything to anyone and things can get real strange.


----------



## vakmere (Mar 29, 2016)

I use Loctite superglue from Home Depot and seems to do the job for me. No issues. I'll buy 3 or 4 at a time for under 6 bucks apiece. I also use the blue shop towels to apply it. Whatever gets you the best results is a good thing. Being I have my 4" dust collector hose right at the lathe it removes any fumes.


----------



## robertkulp (Mar 29, 2016)

vakmere said:


> I use Loctite superglue from Home Depot and seems to do the job for me. No issues. I'll buy 3 or 4 at a time for under 6 bucks apiece. ...



I used to pick up Loctite or Gorilla Super Glue from HD, too. Then I realized how much I was really paying for those small bottles. $6 for .7 ounces (20 grams) is very expensive. Check out the various pen vendors and you'll find that you can get 2 ounces for about that same cost. 

For example - I use and sell CA from Mercury Adhesives at $6.50 for two ounces and 8 ounce refills for $22.

I'm not the only one with similar rates. AZ Sil, EB, & even PSI has better prices than HD & Lowe's.


----------



## vakmere (Mar 29, 2016)

robertkulp said:


> vakmere said:
> 
> 
> > I use Loctite superglue from Home Depot and seems to do the job for me. No issues. I'll buy 3 or 4 at a time for under 6 bucks apiece. ...
> ...


 
I agree however I save $7.80 in shipping by driving 3 blocks to Home Depot.


----------



## CREID (Mar 29, 2016)

I have an unusual issue with Gorilla Glue Super Glue. :biggrin: A few years ago I had a pair of sandals that I really liked. I had them for years and every now and then I would have a blowout and the strap would come apart from one side. So I would just grab my Super glue and would be good to go until the next time (this would hold for 3 to 4 months). For some reason not related to pen turning I had purchased some Gorilla super glue and the darn stuff would not even hold for a second, absolutely no adhesion whatsoever.  So I have this thing about never using Gorilla super glue for anything. I know it's weird but so am I. :biggrin:


----------

